# New member



## Paulgb (Oct 14, 2019)

Hi, new member looking for advice, married 25 years. Used to have a great marraige, but its all gone down hill........


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Paulgb said:


> Hi, new member looking for advice, married 25 years. Used to have a great marraige, but its all gone down hill........


Welcome, tell us what's going on.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome, @Paulgb.

Now you have made your first post, you should, soon, be able to start making posts in the other sections of TAM.

You'll be able to tell your fellow members exactly what has gone so wrong in your relationship, lack of communication, drifting apart, cheating on either side, etc.

Browse through the forum, take a look at the resources and when you feel comfortable, tell us what's happening in your life and your fellow members will be able to offer experience based advice and help.


----------

